# Canon vt deluxe



## loganseven (Nov 24, 2013)

just got this was wondering what its value is? any info would be great.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 24, 2013)

FYI, it's frowned upon to post the same thread multiple times.


----------



## loganseven (Nov 24, 2013)

didnt really know where to put it sorry


----------



## goodguy (Nov 24, 2013)

Cant tell you exactly as I know very little about film cameras but I can tell you in general most old film equipment is not worth much.
You can get film SLR in excellent condition for as low as 20$ on ebay.

There are some film cameras that are worth money but as far as I know its usually Leica and Hussleblad


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 24, 2013)

I think some of the Canon rangefinders are fairly collectible, this looks like it might be an early one. Might have more value with the lenses than more commonplace SLRs. Looks like a nice set (lenses, cases, external viewfinders, seems pretty complete).

Edit - Happened to think it might be on Cameraquest - it is. 
http://www.cameraquest.com/crfvt.htm 
You could look it up on the Canon website in their virtual online museum.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree with Vintagesnaps. Look at ended auctions on Ebay, and you'll see just the body might run for 200$. Lenses have a market by themselves because they can be used on mirrorless cameras (I have a Serenar 100/4). To value them, it is crucial to know which they are and conditions (no fungus or separation), because there are some expensive gems (e.g., a 50/1.2). Sold separately you could expect to make more money.


----------

